# Looking for Polyp Lab Medic



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Does anyone locally carry this?
thx


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

SUM usually carries it

HTH


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Canada Corals also has it.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

notclear said:


> Canada Corals also has it.


Last time I checked, we had one left.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Dragon has a few.They can knock off a couple dollars on the price.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

okay, lots of options. thanks everyone! 
didn't need it now, but it's something i'd like to have on hand. 
just in case!


----------

